# Over Hyper kitten?



## Nrets (Sep 8, 2008)

As some of you may know, I recently adopted a kitten that was born as a stray in my uncles back yard. He is approx. 9 weeks old and has had his first round of vaccinations along with being tested for FeLV and FIV. 

The issue is, sometimes he is very calm, and will just sleep on top of the books on my bookshelf. Other times he's EXTREMELY hyper. If he's not comfortable somewhere he's pretty mellow, but when he's comfortable, he goes crazy. He spends most of the time in my room, and he sleeps with me at night, right by my side, it's really sweet. He also plays with pretty much anything that will move, including my hands and feet. When he wants to play though, he goes a little bit over board. He runs around a lot with his ears swept back and will bite at anything. Luckily for me he's only play biting, but it still doesn't seem normal. He also likes jumping up on my bed (3ft) and then back down, over and over and over again. During these times he does not like being petted whatsoever and will let you know. 

Now, this is probably all normal kitten behavior so let me get to the part that worries me a little bit. When he's really hyper, he does this thing that's like hissing, but sounds like he's spitting at me. He doesn't always do this, but sometimes when he sees my hands and is pawing at them aggressively, or is looking at me closely, he'll do this spitting thing. What is this all about? He's comfortable with me, so why would he be acting as if I'm a threat? He doesn't hiss at me though.

Like I said, I think he's just a playful kitten. He has never physically hurt me with his biting or his pawing, even when he has been angry (he'll get vocal). I think most, if not all of it, is just play. But there are times where he just needs to RELAX and I don't know how to do it. Bring food out will do the trick, or going to bed will work usually. Holding him doesn't really help, he'll just wait to be put back down so he can be crazy hyper again. I understand that picking them up by the scruff of their neck naturally relaxes them, but I don't know if it should be used in such a case. Sometimes I'll just put him in the other room where he's less comfortable so he'll relax a bit. 

I just never thought of kittens as being so hyper. Puppies, yes, but kittens, I always saw them as just being curious.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It sounds like he is getting a case of the kitten zoomies. When he starts to get over stimulated stop playing with him and let him calm down on his own. Trying to hold him might make him more wound up. Also, do not encourage biting behavior.

Enjoy these days. Soon your kitty will be an adult- they grow so fast.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Healthy kittens alway have an amazing supply of excess energy. From what you are saying it sounds like you are mostly keeping him in your room. That is really not much space for him to be able to get rid of all this energy. The best thing you could do for him is to get Da Bird or a lazer pointer and give him some active play sessions. Defineitly do not encourage the biting.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He's just being a kitten. I agree with what everyone else has said, don't encourage biting. If he bites, or plays too rough, fold your arms, and ignore him completely for a little while. He'll soon understand that he needs to play more gently. :wink:


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree. He's being normal. My four-month-old does the jumping up on the bed thing ALL THE TIME. So I know how you feel. Definitely don't encourage the biting. I agree that you should enjoy this time. Gabby grew up so fast that I don't know where the time went.


----------

